# Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!



## Andy-583 (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. War heute am Goldfischteich meiner Eltern. Meine Mutter hat mir berichtet, dass in dieser Woche Der Fischreiher ein paar Mal da war! Stand mitten auf dem Netz |gr:

Eingentlich ist ein Netz über dem Teich, einmal wegen der Blätter und vor allem wegen dem Fischreiher. Hat bis jetzt jahrelang funktioniert. So etwas ist das ungefähr:
http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=991

Nun zu meiner Frage, ich kann keinen Goldfisch mehr im Teich sehen, auch die dicken Kois sind verschwunden |kopfkrat. Beim Füttern kommt auch nichts mehr. Bekommt der Fischreiher die Kois überhaupt (ca 15-20cm) und wie sollen die durchs Netz gehen??? Oder kann der die im Wasser zerteilen und dann kleine Happen durch das Netz ziehen. 

Oder haben sich die Fische versteckt, weil der Reiher öfters da war? Ist er öfters gekommen, weil es erfolgreich war?

Oder liegt es nur daran, dass es mitlerweile kälter geworden ist und die Fische sich schon am Grund befinden? (ca 1,20 tief, man kann nicht bis zum Boden gucken)

Was meint ihr? Wäre schade um die schönen Fische! :c
Kann man aupßer nen Netz noch was gegen den Vogel machen? Fragen über Fragen

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Welskescherer (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo, 

da Graureiher (die meinst du ja wahrscheinlich mit Fischreiher) Einzelgänger sind, reicht es oft einen Graureiher aus Plastik aufzustellen und schon bleiben weitere Reiher fern. Ob das immer klappt, weiss ich nicht. Das wäre aber einen Versuch wert.

Gruß Welskescherer


----------



## Andy-583 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hab sogar noch n Bild vom Teich gefunden! 

edit: War leider zu groß!


Einen Graureiher aus Plastik haben wir bereits da stehen. Nach kurzer Zeit hat der das aber rausgefunden, das der nicht echt ist!


----------



## gründler (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Spanne Schnürre 1m übern teich im Abstand von 50cm,so kann er nicht landen,und die Uferbereiche steckste Stäbe schräg in die Erde(so das sie 45grad übers Wasser stehn) und auch mit schnürren abspannen.Wenn du ihn nicht fangen willst sollten die Schnürre sichtbar sein,in Angelschnurr wird er sich unter umständen verhedern.(Stehn unter Schutz)Sieht net schön aus hilft aber.
lg


----------



## 23kingpin (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

das mit den plastik fischreihern kann man voll vergessen !!! habe das selbe problem mit den reihern nur bei mir sind es in etwa 3-4 stück !!! ich bin auch schon die ganze zeit auf der such nach nem guten großen netz!!! mfg23kingpin


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo,
der graureiher kann sehr gezielt zustechen bzw. schnappen und auch fische unterwasser zerteilen. Ich habe noch vor einigen wochen einen beobachtet, wie er sich einen aal zerkleinert hat - alle achtung , macht er gut. 
Verzichte auf die fische bevor du den teich so umgestaltest, dass du selbst keinen teich bzw. fische mehr siehst. Auch künstliche graureiher oder grosse gartenzwerge z.b.als angler am teich, verscheuchen nur menschen.

Unser nachbar, hatte sich einen schönen teich angelegt. Dieser gartenteich war eine augenweide, dann bekam seine tochter ein kind - da wurde ein 1,7 m hoher holzzaun um den teich gebaut und schön passend zur wiese, giftgrün angestrichen. Vom gartenteich war leider nichts mehr zu sehen. Als dann noch katzen und der graureiher sein gehege aufsuchten, wurde er wahnsinnig, da sie sich immer seine fische holten. Ständig kaufte er neue, da wurde ein schlußstrich gezogen und er baute ein netz über den teich bzw. zaun. Des öfteren stand der graureiher auf sein zaun, konnte jedoch keine fische mehr fangen. 
Nun war unser nachbar zufrieden, jedoch konnte man nicht mehr vom teich sprechen, man sah nichts mehr, es hätte auch ein eingezäunter komposthaufen oder misthuhle sein können, überspannt mit einem netz.
Der graureiher war machtlos, da er seine fische jetzt unter verschlag hatte.

So schön können gartenteiche sein.


----------



## Andy-583 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und Tipps. Ersteinmal werden wir den Winter abwarten und dann mal gucken, wie überhaupt nnoch da ist. Wir hatten soviele Fische, glaube nicht, dass der alle bekommen hat. Außerdem müsste auch noch die Brut vom Sommer dasein.

@Lydum Art Center
Ja das mit unserem Netz ist auch nicht gerade schön, aber es bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig (außer ähnliche unästhetische Konstruktionen). Wir haben ziemlich viel Kraut und Seerosen drin, so dass sich die Fische eigentlich verstecken könnten. Das Problem ist aber, dass sie viel zu zahm sind. Sie fressen fast aus der Hand. Da hat es der Reiher einfach. Er geht ans flache Ufer und wartet ab, bis sie dort alle in der Sonne stehen. :c


----------



## maesox (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo,


stell einen Plastik *Storch* auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das fruchtet!!!



Grüße
Matze


----------



## Patrick83 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da Graureiher (die meinst du ja wahrscheinlich mit Fischreiher) Einzelgänger sind, reicht es oft einen Graureiher aus Plastik aufzustellen und schon bleiben weitere Reiher fern. Ob das immer klappt, weiss ich nicht. Das wäre aber einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Gruß Welskescherer



Ich glaube das klappt nicht..
Ich habe vor einigen Monaten im Fernsehen eine Reportage gesehen,die um das gleiche Thema ging!
Da hatten die auch ein Reiher-problem...Und dann haben die sich da ein Plastikreiher neben den Teich gestellt, aber der echte Reiher dachte sich wohl,"Da steht einer,da stell ich mich mal bei!"
Und dann haben die "beiden" den Teich leer geräumt!!
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Patrick83 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



maesox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> stell einen Plastik *Storch* auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



HeHeHe,haben Reiher schiss vor Störchen??


----------



## Werner1 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Moin,

da muss ich dir leider sagen das  da nichts wirklich hilft ausser den sehr unschönen Hindernissen wie Schnüre spannen, mit Netzen abspannen usw.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## archie01 (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo
Ich habe einen relativ unscheinbaren Elektrozaun um meinen Teich gemacht , wirkt 100%  - schön anzusehen ist es aber natürlich nicht.

Gruß
Archie

Solche Zäune gibts für etwa 70€ im Handel zu kaufen und halten auch Katzen vom Teich fern.


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo.
am besten ist, wenn man reichlich unterschlupfmöglichkeiten für die fische schafft- dann sind nicht alle auf einmal verschwunden, der graureiher braucht dann etwas länger. Es ist doch ein schöner anblick, wenn am teich ein graureiher steht  - natur pur!

Sonst hilft nur noch das abdecken der wasseroberfäche  d.h. eine verunstaltung des teiches  Kein schöne anblick  - wenn man die goldfische so liebt.
Man kann sich auch den ganzen tag selbst am teich stellen - dann kommt er nicht oder ein hund im garten laufen lassen. Muss jedoch früh aufstehen, denn er kommt schon um 5 uhr in der früh.
Versuchs mal mit einem lachsack :q:q:q nicht zum aufziehen, sonderm angeschlossen am stromkreis damit er auch in der früh lacht -  dann fällt der graureiher tot um vor lachen.:q
Bewegliche vogelscheuchen sind am besten für graureiher - keine kleine windmühle z.b. einen affen aus der geisterbahn, der alle 5 minunten durch luft sich aufrecht streckt und die arme über die wasseroberfläche bewegt. :q
Dann kommt er auch nicht mehr, jedoch alle kinder aus der umgebung und wollen das schauspiel sehen.

Dann hat der teich nur noch eine nebenrolle.


----------



## Andy-583 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hi,

dann muss unser Westie wohl zum Draußen-Hund werden. :q  Der mag den Reiher auch gar nicht! :vik: Ne, ne, das ist zu kalt.

Am Anfang kam der nur morgens früh, mittlerweile ist er auch tagsüber da. Erschrecken und verscheuchen stört den auch nicht wirklich, er kommt nach ne Stunde wieder.

Da jetzt im Winter das Kraut und die Seerosen abgestorben sind, ist leider der Unterschlupf weg.

Das mit der beweglichen Vogelscheuche hört sich vielversprechend an, da muss ich mal sehen, ob ich was im Internet finde.  #6 

Solange wir noch nichts gefunden haben, werden wir das Netz ca. 1 Meter höher ziehen, dann kann der Reiher nicht ans Wasser, wenn er auf dem Netz steht! Wenn das nicht reicht, muss ich unseren Weidezaun noch dran machen, die Pferde sind bei dem kalten Wetter eh nicht draußen. Aber wie hier schon gesagt, schön ist was anderes! #d


----------



## makrelen-manu (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

eine günstige und hübsche Möglichkeit ist folgende. Du musst dann halt nur bei jedem Füttern das Wasser zudrehen :q

http://www1.westfalia.de/shops/gart...htm?vbSESSID=de6380d4be02f744f065ffe1df06e222


----------



## BlankyB (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ja dass hat ein Kumpel von mir auch gemacht. hat einen Bewegungsmelder mit einem Rasensprenger gekoppelt und jedes mal wennn der Reiher kam wurd er nassgemacht, nun hat er keine Probleme mehr mit denen.

gruss Blanky


----------



## maesox (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo,


ich werf mich weg auf was für Ideen ihr kommt!!!!!!:m

Den Vogel,ääähh ich meine Fischreher,schießt für mich aber Herr Obelt ab!!!

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Die Bewegungsmelderspritze finde ich auch TOP!!! Da würde mein 7Kg Kater in diesem Fall auch naß werden!!!:q



Grüße
Matze


----------



## wallerangler (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal , jetzt ist er aber weg und meine fische noch im Teich . Ich habe bei einen alten Wobbler die Drillinge entfernt und einen schweren Stein an die Sprengringe gebunden und es dann so versengt das der Wobbler etwa 5 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche war . Wenn der reiher mal wieder zu Besuch gekommen ist sind die fische alle Abbgetaucht , außer der Wobbler , diesen wollte er sich immer wieder schnappen , daran hat er sich aber den Schnabel verbogen :q Nach drei tagen hatte er keine Lust mehr bei mir fische zu fangen und hat sich schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr sehen lassen . Der Wobbler bleibt aber wo er ist , man weis ja nie .


----------



## Andy-583 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hey, das mit dem Reiherschreck finde ich Klasse. Denke das Ding werden wir uns bestellen und dann mal ausprobieren. Im Winter muss dann bis Eis auf dem Teich ist noch ne andere Lösung her, weil das sonst ja kaputt friert. 

Das mit dem Wobbler werde ich sofort mal ausprobieren, da hab ich noch alte liegen. 

Das mit dem fangen ist so eine Sache, ich glaube ich nicht, dass es nur einer ist, sondern mehrere. Und den kompletten Fischreiherbestand aus unserem Dorf will ich auch nicht einfangen, besonders weil es rechtlich so eine heikle Sache ist. |kopfkrat

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps!


----------



## Jonny1985 (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ein klasse Thema !!!

Ich bin hier nur am Lachen|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Am besten finde ich die blaue Tonne :m:m:m:m

Ihr seid klasse !!


----------



## zuma (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo
Ich würde das ganze über Ebay lösen:
1. Kaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Komplettset-Pfei...14&_trkparms=72:1277|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
2. Verkaufen:
http://cgi.ebay.ch/REIHERFEDER-SEID...1212164QQihZ024QQcategoryZ37424QQcmdZViewItem

Die zu erwartende Geldstrafe könnte aus dem Gewinn finanziert werden, umso mehr wenn es sich um mehrere handelt....:q

Beste Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Kurt


----------



## LAC (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Das ist klar, das er stündlich zu tisch kommt, er kennt seine rastplatze - so ärgert er reihum alle teichbesitzer in der gegend |uhoh:. Und er kennt sich bestens aus, denn er liebt diese rotgoldenen standfische, die vor "kraftfutter" und "lamettaflossen" kaum schwimmen - da hat er leichtes spiel.
Martin obelt, hat ja auch eine gute idee mit dem fass - aber sei vorsichtig, denn du verschätzt dich mit dem sicherheitsabstand, er kann den hals noch sehr lang machen und auch gezielt zustechen - er trifft immer den punkt - wie bei deinen fischen - das kann ins auge gehen und böse enden - dann kannst du deine goldfische nicht mehr sehen.:q

Ich muss schmunzeln wenn ich daran denke, dass man einen gartenteich verriegelt und verrammelt und mit schutznetz versehen will - ärgere doch mal den graureiher und mach eine stellage mit glas über die wasseroberfläche, dann wird er verrückt, da er nicht mehr ans futter d.h. fische kommt. Du kannst dann beide tierarten beobachten.
Wenns richtig gemacht ist, kann es gut aussehen.
Oder richtig zuschlagen und nöch größer bauen " Gartenteich im Treibhaus" - mit exotischen pflanzen passend zu den fischen, dann kann man auch bei schlechten wetter am teich sitzen und die fische beobachten.
Alles ist machbar, sind aber alles kosten - du kannst dafür ständig neue fische kaufen, dann siehst du den fischreiher ständig und die fische noch einige tage nach dem besatz.

Nun erwähntest du, dass die fische dir förmlich aus der hand fressen, dann kann ich es verstehen, dass man sie retten will, denn es kann ja sein - wie es so üblich ist bei den menschen - dass man eine besondere beziehung zu den tieren entwickelt hat. Dieses ist auch bei fischen möglich, oft hat man ihnen auch namen gegeben, dann kann man sagen - da ist mein "goldi" und nicht , da,da ist er wieder. Wo? - ja da, siehst du ihn nicht. 
Ist auch viel schöner, wenn man sagt, da kommt mein goldi und mein orfilein ist schon ganz nervös.:q:q:q
Wenn man sich lange damit beschäftigt - springen sie auch aus dem wasser durch eine reifen um ans futter zu kommen. 
Der hammer wäre ja, wenn du den graureiher regelmässig füttern würdest, bis er zutraulich wird, dir aus den händen frißt und später bei dir auf der schulter sitzt. Dann lässt er die goldfische links liegen, weil er genau weis, dass du gleich aus der tasche einen dicken fisch ziehst. 
Wenn du diese idee aufgreifst und es soweit ist, rufe mich an, dann komme ich vorbei und drehe einen film darüber - es geht, man muss nur reichlich füttern.

So ist es mit dem füttern, da legen sich nicht nur tiere flach auch menschen.

Auch wenn ich kleine lustige geschichten schreibe, sie alle können zum efolg führen und ich kann dich verstehen, man ist förmlich machtlos. Es sind jedoch nur drei möglichkeiten vorhanden - den teich dicht machen, den graureiher akzeptieren oder sagen, dass war jetzt dein gnadenbrot und handeln.
Sie leben in kolonien, nicht dass am nächsten tag der henker mahlzeit, mehrere am teich stehen und ihn überall suchen, da er ihnen etwas von den leckeren goldis erzählt hat. :q:q:q 

Betreffend der fütterei noch eine kleine tatsache. Ich hatte mal einen octopus vulgaris -  der erkannte mich, obwohl er meinen namen nicht kannte.:q Wenn ich ans becken ging, kam er angeschwommen und seine fangarme kamen aus dem wasser und er nahm mir das futter aus den händen - und unterwasser auch aus dem mund. Nun sind gerade diese tiere schnell lernfähig - das können die "orfileins" nicht machen:q

Berichte mal wie du das problem im griff bekommst. Nicht dass du nur noch den graureiher im kopf hast und ständig auf der lauer liegst.


----------



## Andy-583 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Das driftet hier doch jetzt etwas ins Lächerliche ab! :q

@ Lydum Art Center Die Fische sind zwar zahm, aber Namen haben die noch nicht!  Das wäre bei ca. 100 Fische auch schwierig. Es geht auch nur soweit, dass sie sich von Lärm, Bewegungen, etc. nicht erschrecken lassen, weil sie das halt kennen!!! Ich meinte damit keine persönlichen Beziehungen! 

Fazit, um diesen Trööd zu  beenden: Wir könnten mit dem Reiher leben, wenn er den Bestand nicht komplett dezimieren würde. Trotzdem wird er nicht gefangen, da eh wieder neue kommen werden. Versteckmöglichkeiten sind bei einem relativ kleinen 20 cm³ Teich halt nicht so einfach möglich, zumindest nicht im Winter, wenn die Pflanzen absterben. Momentan bleibt die hässliche Verbarrikadierung drumherum. Im Früjahr wird dann mal dieser empfohlene Wassersprenger ausprobiert und das Netz kommt weg.

So und wo das geklärt ist, können wir den Trööd fröhlich weiter ins Lächerliche ziehen! :vik:

Gruß


----------



## archie01 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> Im Früjahr wird dann mal dieser empfohlene Wassersprenger ausprobiert und das Netz kommt weg.




Hallo
Probier den "Weidezaun "  aus , das klappt wirklich - einmal reingelaufen kommt dein geflügelter Freund nicht mehr wieder.
Zu dem Wassersprenger - Hast du schonmal gesehen wie die Reiher locker neben der Beregnungsanlage auf Feldern warten , das Beutetiere an die Oberfläche kommen?
Dann vergess den Wassersprenger - der wirkt nicht wirklich.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## makrelen-manu (2. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Bei einem Freund weht eine HSV Fahne direkt über dem Gartenteich.
Der Reiher kommt seitdem auch nicht mehr#c

Was hältst du von diesem Gerät. Da werden die Nachbarn richtig große Augen bekommen:m


http://www.linn-geraetebau.de/cms/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=99&Itemid=98


----------



## Andy-583 (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Das Teil hilft bestimmt.

Momentan fliegt bei ein großer mit Gas gefüllter Spongebob-Luftballon über dem Teich.

Den mag der Reiher auch nicht! :vik:


----------



## jawohl! (3. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Welskescherer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da Graureiher (die meinst du ja wahrscheinlich mit Fischreiher) Einzelgänger sind, reicht es oft einen Graureiher aus Plastik aufzustellen und schon bleiben weitere Reiher fern. Ob das immer klappt, weiss ich nicht. Das wäre aber einen Versuch wert.
> 
> Gruß Welskescherer




"einzelgänger" ist immer wieder zu lesen. leider wissen die tiere das bei uns nicht. die sitzen immer zu siebt auf einem baum (manchmal auch mehr als zehn...)
wie soll ich ihnen das erklären?


----------



## LAC (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

einzelgänger" ist immer wieder zu lesen. leider wissen die tiere das bei uns nicht. die sitzen immer zu siebt auf einem baum (manchmal auch mehr als zehn...)
wie soll ich ihnen das erklären? 
-------
Hallo,
es sind einzelgänger, wenn sie zur "jagd" gehen - leben jedoch in kolonien in den bäumen - dort ist ihr "hochhaus" wo sie sich auch vermehren. Sie fressen selten einem graureiher die fische vor den augen weg - nur den teichbesitzern  
- das macht sie so beliebt.

Andy-583
seh es doch ganz locker - auch wenn ich mal etwas zum lachen schreibe. Wobei solch eine fahne vom bundeliga-verein ja gefährlich sein kann - wenn der nachbar fanatischer fußballer ist - dann fehlt nachts die fahne und morgens steht der reiher da und hat ein freistoß. Eine puppe von käthe kruse oder beathe uhse würde auch aufsehen erregen - dann wird er ganz wild, nicht dass er da rein sticht. 

Spaß vorbei: andy, wie tief ist der teich - kannst du nicht mehrer tonrohre einlegen und flache steine darüber und dort eine wassersprenger installieren - das könnte doch gehen und wenn man es gut gestaltet. kann es gut aussehen 

Zum schluss noch etwas für die gesichtsmuskeln - man könnte auch eine wasserorgel installieren - wenn beethovens 5.synphonie dann gespielt wird, träumt man nur noch und legt sich genussvoll zurück.
Man sieht dann den graureiher im takt in den wolken schweben, wie er sich berieseln lässt - nicht von der musik - sondern vom wasserstrahl, wo er daruf steht - meisterhaft mit einem bein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> es sind einzelgänger, wenn sie zur "jagd" gehen - leben jedoch in kolonien in den bäumen - dort ist ihr "hochhaus" wo sie sich auch vermehren.



Dann muss man wenn man einen Plastikreiher aufstellt auch noch die eigenen Kinder wegsperren, weil zu befürchten ist, dass der Vogel den Plastikvogel vögelt.

So eine Sauerei.


----------



## Skipper47 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Dann muss man wenn man einen Plastikreiher aufstellt auch noch die eigenen Kinder wegsperren, weil zu befürchten ist, dass der Vogel den Plastikvogel vögelt.
> 
> So eine Sauerei.


 
Ist an meinen Teichen schon passiert, wollte schon in den Plastikreiher ein Loch bohren und dahinter eine Rasieklinge oder eine Mausefalle positionieren. Die Biester machen vor nichts halt.


----------



## LAC (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> ....... dass der Vogel den Plastikvogel vögelt.
> So eine Sauerei.


 
Sundvogel, na,na,na - du hast es ganz schön mit der Vögelei zu tun - mein lieber Sonnenstichfreund - bist wohl nicht sonnengeschädigt Ha,ha,ha,
 *JAHRESBOARDFERKEL 2007*
Kleines wörterspiel


----------



## Student (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hi!

Mein Beileid an alles Leidensgenossen. Unser Gartenteich wurde letzte Woche vom Graureiher komplett ausgeräumt...

Mein Vater hat ihn morgens über das Haus fliegen sehen und dann Schnüre mit Plastiktüten über den Teich gespannt, doch beim nächsten Füttern kam nichts mehr hoch. Ich habe vorhin mit der Angel den Teich befischt und konnte nur zwei Rotaugen fangen, aber alle Goldfische scheinen gefressen worden zu sein.

Das waren rund 20-30 Golfische bis 30 cm! Kann das denn an einem Tag von einem Graureiher gefressen werden oder hat sich das bei Fischliebhabern rumgesprochen bzw. war der eher mehrmals da?

Ich hatte mich so gefreut, dass trotz hartem Winter kein Verlust zu melden war und jetzt so ein Sch...!

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hi,
normalerweise ist es so, dass die anderen Fische nach einem Reiherbesuch sehr verstört sind. Sie verkriechen sich dann irgendwo und kommen auch beim Füttern nicht raus.


----------



## Student (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sie verkriechen sich dann irgendwo und kommen auch beim Füttern nicht raus.



Hatte ich auch gehofft, aber beim Ablassen des Teiches zur Hälfte und dem Abfischen mit mehreren Keschern muss ich leider davon ausgehen, dass nichts mehr drin ist 

Neben den Rotaugen wurde noch ein Brassen und ein Gründling aufgefunden, aber alle Goldfische sind raus. Hammer |bigeyes


----------



## Andy-583 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ich habe das Problem auch noch! :c 

Alle Tipps und Versuche sind gescheitert. Mittlerweile hackt er sogar Löcher in das über den Teich gespannte Netz. Die Vögel sind echt schlau, nach spätestens zwei Tagen, merken sie, dass die neu aufgestellten "Vogelscheuchen" ihnen nichts anhaben. ;+

Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit, einen ausreichend tiefen Teich mit genügend Versteckmöglichkeiten, wie Seerosen und Wasserpflanzen zu schaffen, damit sich die Fische verstecken können. Bei uns bekommt er zwar immer mal welche, aber die meisten können sich verstecken. Leider werden sie auch durch anderen Lärm jetzt verscheucht, halt wie in freier Natur.


----------



## Student (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem auch noch! :c



Wir haben im Ort mal rumtelefoniert und sind nicht die einzigen, die jetzt einen leeren Gartenteich haben...

Einer hat den Reiher sogar beim Fressen erwischt und verscheucht, kurze Zeit später war der Reiher aber wieder dort. Der kann froh sein, dass ich ihn nicht erwischt habe |krach:

Wobei: Der kann ja auch nix dafür, dass wir ihm die Fischstäbchen frei Haus servieren...

Aber da er ja vom Ufer aus gefressen haben muss, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie das funktioniert hat. Unser Teich ist außenrum viel bewachsen und mit 1,4 m relativ tief und dank Seerosen-Körben und sonstigen Unterständen bietet er eigentlich auch Verstecke. Von daher bin ich immer noch perplex, dass kein einziger Goldfisch sich retten konnte |kopfkrat


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Aaahh! Der Graureiher war heute morgen schon wieder da und hat beim Nachbar auf dem Dach gesessen und vermutlich geschmollt, dass wir noch keine neuen Fische für sein Festmahl bereit gestellt haben |krach:

Bevor ich keine Lösung gefunden habe, kommen da eh keine neuen Fische rein. Was mir übrigens aufgefallen ist: Dieses Jahr haben wir die "dekorativen" Vogelstatuen meiner Mutter noch nicht aufgestellt. Das hat den vielleicht die Jahre zuvor davon abgehalten, dort zu landen |bigeyes


----------



## Andy-583 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Erfahrungsgemäß halten Vogelimitate (besonders Graureiher aus Kunststoff) ihn zuerst ab. Aber nach ner gewissen Zeit haben die das raus und kommen wieder. 

"Unser" ist mitlerweile so zahm, dass er sogar bei einer lauten Gartenparty auf der anderen Hausseite vorbei gekommen ist. #q

Ich kenne auch andere Teichbesitzer bei denen er auch noch nicht war. Bei denen gibt es keine Teiche oder ähnliches in der Nähe, deshalb sucht er da wohl gar nicht. Ich hingegen wohne praktisch in einem Dreieck zwischen Dortmund-Ems-Kanal und Ems. Dazwischen liegt noch ein Dorfteich. Also perfektes Nahrungsangebot!


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Wir mußten auch ein Netz drüber machen und dann war ruhe! 
Hat meinem Vater die Kois weggefressen, die in 5cm länge schon ein Vermögen gekostet haben.
Ich weiß aber, das die Reiher in der Nachbarschaft öfter an Bleivergiftung sterben. 
Gruß
  Michael


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> Erfahrungsgemäß halten Vogelimitate (besonders Graureiher aus Kunststoff) ihn zuerst ab. Aber nach ner gewissen Zeit haben die das raus und kommen wieder.



Wir haben den Teich jetzt seit 9 Jahren und bisher war im größeren Teich nie ein Fisch weg. Im kleineren/oberen Teich, beide sind mit einer Art Wasserfall verbunden, haben hingegen schon welche gefehlt. Das hätte theoretisch aber auch eine Katze schaffen können, da es dort flach ist und nur die Kleinfische eingesetzt wurden...

In der Nähe ist ein Fluss, vielleicht hat er bei einem Anflug von weiter her die Gartenteiche hier entdeckt, die Nachbarn haben alle (!) einen. 

Ein Netz über dem Gartenteich sieht doch Mißt aus  - Und mit "Blei vergiften" muss auch nicht sein, ich hab ja nix persönlich gegen den Reiher; ist ja ein imposanter Vogel. Aber der soll doch bitte nicht so faul sein und unsere Goldfische fressen, sondern am Fluss nach Rotaugen jagen |evil:

Naja, mal überlegen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Andy-583 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ja, wenn man das Netz hoch genug hängt und es stabil genug ist hilft es, aber ist halt ne bescheiden schöne Lösung.

Naja, wenn ich für das selbe Geld nur zwei Tage arbeiten müsste, dann ....  

Vielleicht hilft auch ein anderer Besatz. Ich habe damals den Rest Köderfische (Karauschen) in unserem Teich eingesetzt, die hat der Fischreiher nicht bekommen, nur die leuchtenden Goldfische. Auch die mischfarbenden Hybride konnten sich besser verstecken. 

Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich weniger der Fischreiher, sondern mehr die gezüchteten Leckerbissen.


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> Ich habe damals den Rest Köderfische (Karauschen) in unserem Teich eingesetzt, die hat der Fischreiher nicht bekommen, nur die leuchtenden Goldfische. Auch die mischfarbenden Hybride konnten sich besser verstecken. .



Wie gesagt, die beiden Rotaugen, ein Brassen und ein Gründling waren und sind ja (wieder) drin. Aber alle Goldfische, weit über 30 Stück, sind weg.

Ich trauere vor allem um die über 9 Jahre alten Goldfische mit einer Körperlänge von 25-30 cm, die fast wie Koi-Karpfen gezeichnet waren :c - Den harten Winter haben sie überstanden und dann passiert so etwas. 

Und keine Goldfische ist auch nicht besser als ein Netz über den Teich spannen. Die Nicht-Goldfische sieht der Reiher vielleicht nicht - aber wir auch nicht! |rolleyes

Naja, egal. Passiert eben.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ihr müsst den Reiher beim starten und landen stören.

Was nutzen euch die Netze wenn der Reiher bequem daneben stehen kann.

Habe Rund um meinen Teich höhere Büsche gepflanzt die im beim Starten und Landen behindern.
Wenn er das nicht mehr kann bleibt er fern.

So war es bei mir und seit dem fehlen keine Fische mehr. weil kein direkter an und Abflug mehr möglich ist.

Andere in unser Gartenanlage haben 3 Meter über den Boden fäden gespannt da ist auch kein landen und starten mehr drin.


----------



## Andy-583 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

@ Schwarzangler

Ich hatte rund um den Teich Bäume (Kiefern/Birken/Eichen). Die teilweise bis in den Teich rakten. Auch das Ufer war zugewachsen mit Schilf. Trotzdem hatte ich auch damals Probleme mit dem Reiher. Dann sucht der sich ne andere Landestelle und "geht" zum Teich. Irgendwo findet er immer ne Stelle und dann kann er am Ufer lang gehen. Es sei den das fällt sofort ganz steil 90° ab und ist da über 70cm tief. 

Ich habe auch schon einmal den Tipp bekommen, ca. 10-15cm hoch um den Teich herum einen dünnen Draht zu Spannen. Wenn er da ran kommt erschreckt er sich. Das hat zuerst auch geholfen, aber wie gesagt die Vögel sind schlau. Ich hatte mal überlegt an diesem Draht ein Weidezaungerät anzuklemmen, habe das aber wieder verworfen, weil ich an einen langfristigen Erfolg zweifele.

Auch unter den gespannten Seilen gehen sie hindurch, wenn sie es ersteinmal raus haben. Man kann ja nicht den ganzen Garten abspannen (ich zumindest nicht) und dann findet er irgendwo ne Stelle zum landen und kommt dann irgendwie zum Teich. Ist wahrscheinlich auch ein Unterschiede, ob es immer derselbe Reiher oder verschiedene sind. Bei mir ist es immer derselbe und der kennt sein "Revier" ganz genau. Den verarscht man leider nicht lange.


----------



## archie01 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Andy-583 schrieb:


> da über 70cm tief.
> 
> Ich habe auch schon einmal den Tipp bekommen, ca. 10-15cm hoch um den Teich herum einen dünnen Draht zu Spannen. Wenn er da ran kommt erschreckt er sich. Das hat zuerst auch geholfen, aber wie gesagt die Vögel sind schlau. Ich hatte mal überlegt an diesem Draht ein Weidezaungerät anzuklemmen, habe das aber wieder verworfen, weil ich an einen langfristigen Erfolg zweifele.



Hallo
Wie bereits in anderen Postings von mir gesagt ist der Erfolg durchschlagend, der Reiher bleibt fern. Aber ein Weidezaungerät ist ziemlich überdimensioniert es gibt da fertige Lösungen im Handel.
In meiner Nachbarschaft sind fast alle Teiche leer geräumt worden , bei mir fehlt kein einziger Fisch #h . 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



archie01 schrieb:


> Aber ein Weidezaungerät ist ziemlich überdimensioniert es gibt da fertige Lösungen im Handel.



Hast du mal einen Namen oder Link für diese "fertige Lösung"? Aber mit Stromschlag ist ggf. schlecht, weil unser Hund ab und zu aus dem Gartenteich säuft...das soll der zwar auch nicht, aber wenn der nen Stromschlag bekommt wird er monatelang nicht mehr hinter dem Sofa vorkommen *g*


----------



## schrauber78 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ich kann dir nur raten, dir einen Jagdhund a la Wachtelhund oder Deutsch Kurzhaar zu. Dann hast du keine Probleme mehr - weder mit Reihern, noch mit anderem fremden Getier.


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Dann hast du keine Probleme mehr - weder mit Reihern, noch mit anderem fremden Getier.



Der muss dann aber auch den ganzen Tag draußen sein...unser Hund lässt keinen Graureiher im Garten landen, aber der war an dem besagten Tag bzw. Morgen eben nicht draußen.

Ansonsten verjagd und jagd der alles, ob nun Taube, Igel, Kröte, Maulwurf, Ratte, Katze oder Eichhörnchen.


----------



## schrauber78 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

So kenn ich das auch.


----------



## C.K. (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Ich habe so einen Stromzaun um meinen Koiteich. Seitdem keine Katzen und Reiher mehr gesehen! :q Muss wohl wirken!

Die Zäune bekommst Du im örtlichen Zooladen oder bei 3-2-1.


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



C.K. schrieb:


> Die Zäune bekommst Du im örtlichen Zooladen oder bei 3-2-1.



Die heißen ja sogar "Reiherzaun" oder "Reiherschreck"! 

Hätte ich mal früher gewusst, dass hier Graureiher rumfliegen und in unserem Garten landen 

Ich bespreche mal mit meinem Dad, was wir machen. Entweder gibt es keine Goldfische mehr oder wir spannen so einen Zaun drumherum.

Danke für die Tipps!

Mfg,

Student


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Tja, die alte Reiher-Leier... 

sicherlich ist das irgendwie mit hohem technischem und finanziellem Aufwand in den Griff zu kriegen - aber der Tümpel ist dann gewiss keine Augenweide mehr. Macht meines Erachtens nur Sinn bei kommerzieller Nutzung oder richtig teuren Sammlerfischen.

Wirklich sinnvoll ist ne vernünftige Bepflanzung mit Bäumen und Sträuchern (keine Einflugschneisen freilassen#h), auch wenn es durch das Laub dann wieder andere Probleme gibt, leider#c.

Trotzdem wird immer wieder mal ein Reiher zum Mittagessen kommen, die landen weiter weg und schlagen sich durchs Unterholz. Und solange es bei ein paar Forellen im Jahr bleibt, ist mir das auch Recht. Leben und Leben lassen - ich hab Großes Verständniss für Fischliebhaber.|supergri Hab allerdings auch keine teuren Kois.|rolleyes

Gruß Stefan


----------



## archie01 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



Student schrieb:


> Hast du mal einen Namen oder Link für diese "fertige Lösung"? Aber mit Stromschlag ist ggf. schlecht, weil unser Hund ab und zu aus dem Gartenteich säuft...das soll der zwar auch nicht, aber wenn der nen Stromschlag bekommt wird er monatelang nicht mehr hinter dem Sofa vorkommen *g*



Hallo
Hier gibts den , der bei mir gute Dienste tut , allerdings trinken meine Hunde da nun nicht mehr  , so schlimm ist es aber nicht , einmal lernen und die gehen da nie mehr dran.
Der Stromschlag ist aber harmlos , hab ihn bei der Wartung am Teich schon einige Male mitbekommen|uhoh: .

Gruß
Archie


----------



## Student (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*



archie01 schrieb:


> allerdings trinken meine Hunde da nun nicht mehr  , so schlimm ist es aber nicht , einmal lernen und die gehen da nie mehr dran.



Unser Hund hat als Welpe den Kopf mal in einen elektrischen Schafzaun (aus Rauten) gesteckt und erst nach X Schlägen wieder rausbekommen, seit dem reagiert er etwas sensibel auf Strom |rolleyes

Aber ein Teich ohne Fische sieht auch traurig aus. Zumindest als Übergangslösung bis das Schilf hoch genug ist, sollte der Zaun nicht schlecht sein. Ruhigen Gewissens kann ich so zumindest keine Fische mehr einsetzen 

Zumal der Reiher seitdem ja mehrmals hier gesehen wurde...


----------



## C.K. (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

So schlimm sieht das nicht aus. Das Ding hat noch einen positiven Einsatzbereich, der auf der Packung nicht erwähnt wird! Kinder halten sich auch vom Teich fern, was das tödliche Risiko "Teich" im Garten noch weiter reduziert.


----------



## archie01 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hallo
So schlimm ist das mit der Optik nicht , für lieb gewonnene Fische ist das nicht zuviel Aufwand, denke ich. Hier ein Foto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Gruß
Archie


----------



## Forellenzemmel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Sieht wirklich nicht allzu schlimm aus, das ist akzeptabel.
Ich kannte nur diese seltsamen "schrägen" Betonstützen mit jeder Menge Rödeldraht - und die sahen wirklich zum:v aus. Gabs allerdings auch mit Strom, vielleicht wars auch ne Eigenkonstruktion des Betreibers.


----------



## trampel (30. April 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Hi Hatte bis vor 2 Jahren auch dieses Problem.Jetzt stehen 2 ein Meter hohe Plastikreiher am Teich ganz inder Nähe der Flachwasserzone, die er so gerne mochte. UND SEIT DEM IS RUHE. Kam am Anfang immernoch mal imGleitflug vor bei ,aberkolegensind schon da also einmal gekrächts und Abflug. SiehtZwar kitschig aus aber ander haben ja auch Gartenzwege im Garten . Die Dinger gibts bei Ebay.

Gruß Trampel


----------



## Syntac (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Na dann ist das aber die Ausnahme - hier bei den Fischzuchten nebenan sitzen manchmal knapp 10 Reiher gleichzeitig an den Anlagen. 
Hab meine Teiche zum Glück gleich an der Terrasse, einmal nen Reiher gesehen, Hund raus gelassen und Ruhe war. 
Aber wie Forellenzemmel schon sagte, bei 3, 4 Forellen sehe ich das auch nicht zu eng... 
Heftig wirds nur, wennste an den Teich kommst und findest 10 oder noch mehr angehakte auf der Wiese liegen - war bei meiner alten Anlage so...


----------



## Wilddieb (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Nur mal so zur Info Graureiher sind keine Einzelgänger sie brüten ja auch in Kolonien.

Und wie so oft wo einer ist muss Fisch zum fressen sein dann lassen die anderen nicht länge auf sich warten|bigeyes

Also Fazit der Plastikreiher sollte nicht am Teich stehen.

Diese kleinen Kinderwindmühlen oder aber Fahnen helfen auch man sollte sie aber regelmässig umstellen.

Da der Reiher ein sehr vorsichtiges Tier ist mag er veränderungen sehr ungern.

Aber am sichersten ist der Weidezaun allerdings sollte man alles was flacher ist als 60 cm auch überspannen da der Reiher auch im Teich landet.

Mfg:
Manuel


----------



## trampel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fischreiher am Goldfischteich!!!*

Stimmt WILDDIEB da muß ich dir recht geben mit der Kolonie und auch mit den Fressgewohnheiten "da wo einer steht muß noch mehr sein ".
Aber mein Teich ist nur 5X6 Meter und an der einen 6 Meter seite ist eine Hecke (also nix mit landen) und das andere Teil des Teiches "ist wie ein BistroTisch " für zwei DICKE o.k. 
aber für drei wirds dann schon eng . das wird wohl die Ursache sein das es klappt.

Gruß Trampel


----------

